# Thought I would add a little forestry to the mix



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

For a forestry and sawmill forum there doesn't seem to be much forestry going on so here is some. I just got a shipping notification on my seedlings from http://www.arborgen.com . Planting 100 baldcypress for swampy areas around the pond, 100 walnut just for fun, and 25 mayhaws for jelly this weekend. This is just a trial planting, see how it goes sort of thing. If it goes well, then lots of trees going in next winter. Oak, cottonwood, and loblolly pine because that is what my soils grow best in different areas. Probably going to plant some other stuff for fun, you know, mix it up a little:smile:. Don't want a sterile plantation. I will post photos when they are milled :wheelchair:, promise!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I wonder how long before you able to mill them? :laughing:

Hey most of us are out in the forest or trying to get back there. :shifty:


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

*thread*

Interesting you brought this up! I've been tempted at posting something the last few days and am more than a little concerned I'll look like an idiot. That's another story:yes::yes: But first things first:
Our local Parks & Recreation are being forced to merge with Public Works for; You geussed it the benefit of the Trees in their City Limits. They claim by merging depts they'll be better able to care for our trees. HA HA! They sure try to be creative about their creative BUDGET realities. In any case the local Arborists are in revolt!! As they should be. It's good to know people aren't as distracted as the Politicians think they are. People around here are serious about the "Old" trees and the Dozer of Progress. 

What I wanted to post is:

I have a few of really BIG 50" x 8' stumps/log of Soft Maple and Sycamore. A couple are rotted in the center, leaving 8"-10" of soild wood. I've cut and split parts that were just too wastred to really get much. However I have encountered TONS of Spalting and am excited to think some if not all are going to produce nice "Rustic" but not very desirable for commerical purposes. Question: If you were me; would you flat saw the slab and get a few boards of widths up to my saws max 36" or roll the Bad Boys and cut along the grain in what should be QTR Sawing (???)


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Mmmmm, spalted QS sycamore:yes:.


----------



## moondawg (Dec 17, 2008)

jeffreythree said:


> ... and 25 mayhaws for jelly this weekend....


Even if you plant them today.... you're not going to get much jelly out of them by this weekend. 


You're living my dream. congrats!


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

Jeffreythree:

I apologize for walking on your thread as I did. I sometimes forget my Etiquette. No slight intended.


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

oscar,
flat saw them as big as possible! Spalted sycamore brings a pretty penney! I just sold that last 150 bf of it that I have cut. Now I am waiting on the rest of the logs to finish that golden process 

Now on those walnuts, make sure you plant them somewhere you never going to be walking or mowing. There will come a day you will cuss those round little ankle busters.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I know everyone likes pics so: 1st pic is where I planted, mayhaws on the right in red and cypress on the left in green. Planting in the wet clay brought out a few choice words about it sticking to everything and making my boots weigh 20 pounds each. Where I am standing is where I need to decide what to do with: wildlife food plot or plant about 1000 willow oak, water oak, cottonwood, or sycamore(NRCS says these would do best here). 2nd pic is a better shot of the cypress planting area in white. As you can see they are well camoflaged from any potential timber thieves. 3rd pic is my new to me Montgomery Wards lawn tractor off of CL for $150, stuck a ball on the back to pull my log arch. Maybe I should have gotten a wodmizer, then I would be color coordinated:icon_smile:. The walnuts did not make it, the nursery could not find any southern grown seedlings appropriate for my climate. Need to order earlier next time.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Calender entry made:

"February 2059, go to Crossroads, Texas and harvest Cypress trees."

I will only be 99½ so I might still be logging. Fifty y.o. Cypress trees shouldn't be too bad. :icon_cheesygrin:


You're gonna have a real nice place Jeff. Keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------

